# Sephora + Rock & Republic Haul!



## SoSoSteph (Aug 10, 2010)

From Sephora:
Sephora Professional Contour Eyeshadow Brush #28
Sephora Makeup Organization Tray - Medium
Urban Decay Primer Potion - Eden
MUFE Rouge Artist Intense l/s #22 and #49
VIB Swag Bag

From Rock & Republic 
Eyeshadows in Alloy, Jaded, Nailed, Provocative, Scorch


----------



## openexpression (Aug 10, 2010)

Great haul! Do you mind posting swatches of Alloy, Jaded, and Scorch? I was interested in these colors but wanted to see what they looked like on WOC. All I could find on the internet were the KarlaSugar ones.

Thanks!


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice Haul!!! I did get a few items from the Rock and Republic sale but I am still waiting for them to arrive. What do you think about Rock and Republic eye shadows?


----------



## buddleia (Aug 10, 2010)

Sweet! What's that "phytodefrisant" product from the swag bag?


----------



## SoSoSteph (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *buddleia* 

 
_Sweet! What's that "phytodefrisant" product from the swag bag?_

 
Thanks for checking out my post. 
Apparently it's a "hair relaxing" balm. 

Whatever that is. lol


----------



## SoSoSteph (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_Nice Haul!!! I did get a few items from the Rock and Republic sale but I am still waiting for them to arrive. What do you think about Rock and Republic eye shadows?_

 
The texture is awesome! Very pigmented as well. I am pleased with my purchase.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 10, 2010)

Fantastic haul!


----------



## missboss82 (Aug 12, 2010)

Great haul, I love Scorch eyeshadow.


----------



## jrjrr (Aug 12, 2010)

Im so jelouse of the R&R shadows lol, they look so pretty! awesome haul.


----------



## gemmel06 (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice haul


----------

